
Show HN: Get on a list - Hide your search profile and make the NSA track you - hazz99
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/enlist/
======
hazz99
Hello everyone – I'm the creator of Enlist.

I recently discovered TrackMeNot[0], an addon that fights tracking by
polluting metadata. It doesn't make you anonymous, but creates "noise" to hide
behind.

We know that the NSA tracks us through it's XKeyScore program. Various sites
showcase an interesting, but possibly vacuous list of tracked keywords[0].

My addon makes random Google searches using these tracked keywords -- this
puts you on the NSA's list.

Realistically, the addon is pretty weak. It doesn't make "normal" searches, so
it's trivial to filter out the "noise".

If people find this interesting, I'll consider making the searches more
realistic, and harder to identify. Maybe I'll mix normal & incriminating
searches with a random walk through a markov chain.

Thanks for your interest.

[0][http://attrition.org/misc/keywords.html](http://attrition.org/misc/keywords.html)

